# numéro de pages dans Neooffice



## Tyler51 (11 Décembre 2005)

bonsoir à tous, je n'arrive pas à intégrer des numéros de pages dans NéoOffice, quelqu'un peut il m'aider. Je tape insertion ,champs, numéro de pages mais il ne se passe rien a part "numéro de page" a l'endroit du texte ou je me trouve. Sinon existe t'il un autre logiciel de traitement de texte que vous me conseillerez???

Merçi d'avance.....bonne nuit.


----------



## colette (11 Décembre 2005)

Tyler51 a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir à tous, je n'arrive pas à intégrer des numéros de pages dans NéoOffice, quelqu'un peut il m'aider. Je tape insertion ,champs, numéro de pages mais il ne se passe rien a part "numéro de page" a l'endroit du texte ou je me trouve. Sinon existe t'il un autre logiciel de traitement de texte que vous me conseillerez???
> 
> Merçi d'avance.....bonne nuit.



Bonsoir Tyler51,

j'utilise NeoOffice depuis presque un an et je ne comprends pas ton problème. 

Pour mettre un numéro de page, je choisis en premier "insérer un pied de page" et je sélectionne "standard", du coup j'ai un champ sous la partie réservée au texte dans laquelle je mets mon curseur et là je choisis "insérer un champs" et ensuite je choisis "numéro de page" et il s'inscrit à la place du curseur.

As tu pensé à télécharger régulièrement les Maj ?

Bonne chance !


----------

